# Supplements Spiked with Steroids Coming to an End?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

United States Anti-Doping Agency teams up with NFL, MLB to curb steroid-spiked supplements by Wayne Coffey and Michael O’Keeffe The United States Anti-Doping Agency is teaming up with the NFL, Major League Baseball and other sports organizations to pressure the federal government to crack down on rogue companies that manufacture supplements spiked with steroids and [...]

*Read More...*


----------

